

Ask HN: I need to talk to a mobile developer - mgallivan

Hi HN,<p>I'm in dire need to talk to an experienced mobile developer.  I'd love to take half an hour of your time and chat over Gmail or Skype.<p>I can't offer too much in return, but if my idea is possible on mobile phones then I'll be looking to hire a developer for a month of full-time work in April/March.<p>Thanks!
======
gspyrou
Let me know if I can help , george.spyrou@gmail.com

~~~
mgallivan
Sent, thank you. :)

------
stevederico
iOS Developer here, would love to help out. Steve@bixbyapps.com

~~~
mgallivan
Email sent, thanks!

